# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Si ka mundesi qe ne Shqiperi nuk egziston nje komunitet Turk?

## Ura e Cekajve

Si rrjedhoje e pushtimit Osman, ne Ballkan, ka komunitete Turke, pothuajse, ne te gjithe shtetet ballkanike. Po ne Shqiperi perse nuk ka? Duke patur parasysh qe Shqipetaret jane shumica mysliman, teorikisht, i bie qe ne Shqiperi te kishte nje komunitet shum te madh Turk.

Mos ndoshta ka te beje me termin "Shqipetar"? C'fare nenkuptone ky term, i cili shfaqet ne Ballkan vetem ne shekullin XVIII?

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Si rrjedhoje e pushtimit Osman, ne Ballkan, ka komunitete Turke, 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pothuajse, ne te gjithe shtetet ballkanike
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


fillimisht a mund te na tregosh cilet shtete ballkanike kan komunitet turk..

----------


## mitjuk

Komunitet Turk ka ne Bullgari Turq ke po thuajse ne çdo vend te Ballkanit per veç se ne shqipri nuk ka por do sajohen disi turqit e turqis  nepermes politikanve tane per ta kriju nje komunitet fantazem siç u krijua komuniteti sllavo serb ne fier ,qe ne tvertet  ata jan shqiptar te asimiluar dhe te debuar nga Bosjna kroacia e ku ta di une  e sot ata quhen serb.Tek ne do krijohet edhe komuniteti Turk mos u merzisni do ket me kalimin e kohes edhe komunitet kinez ahahahahahha,çka sban vaki te na shqiptart

----------


## Archon

Tani qe e mendoj,po me duket edhe mua e cuditshme.

----------

Ura e Cekajve (16-12-2013)

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Tani qe e mendoj,po me duket edhe mua e cuditshme.


Po si ka mundesi qe shumica e Shqipetareve ka mbiemer Turk, dhe nuk ka Turq ne Shqiperi?!

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> fillimisht a mund te na tregosh cilet shtete ballkanike kan komunitet turk..


Bullgari, Maqedoni, Kosove, Serbi, Mal te Zi, Bosnje Hercegovine.

----------


## Le dévoué

> Po si ka mundesi qe shumica e Shqipetareve ka mbiemer Turk, dhe nuk ka Turq ne Shqiperi?!


Ku don me dal ti, fol e nxirre nga barku ?

----------


## Fishtani1

> Bullgari, Maqedoni, Kosove, Serbi, Mal te Zi, Bosnje Hercegovine.


Nuk ka minioritet turk ne Mal te zi, Bosnje dhe Serbi.
Ne Maqedoni, shumica si turq te deklaruar jane torbeshet qe nuk dine as gjuhen turke.
Ne Kosove, shumica e turqeve jane me origjine shqiptare apo etnive tjera ballkanike, dhe minioriteti turk krahasim me Maqedonine dhe Bullgarine, eshte shume i vogel diku rreth 1% e popullsise.

Dyndjet turke kryesisht kane ndodhur ne vendet me te mira te Ballkanit (Greqi dhe Bullgari), pavarsisht pozita gjeografike e Turqise se sotshme ishte shume me e mire.
Ne Shqiperi kane munguar emigrimet masive per shkak terrenit te eger, si dhe mos pranimi i te huajeve nga popullata vendase.

----------

_MALSORI_ (17-12-2013)

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Ku don me dal ti, fol e nxirre nga barku ?


Thjesht me pelqen te dije historine e vendit tim.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Po si ka mundesi qe shumica e Shqipetareve ka mbiemer Turk, dhe nuk ka Turq ne Shqiperi?!


Mbiemrat e muslimaneve shqiptare jane gjitha mbiemra arab (dmth fetare). Mbiemrat turke jane shume te ndryshem.

----------


## mitjuk

[QUOTEFishtani 1 Nuk ka minioritet turk ne Mal te zi, Bosnje dhe Serbi.
Ne Maqedoni, shumica si turq te deklaruar jane torbeshet qe nuk dine as gjuhen turke.
Ne Kosove, shumica e turqeve jane me origjine shqiptare apo etnive tjera ballkanike, dhe minioriteti turk krahasim me Maqedonine dhe Bullgarine, eshte shume i vogel diku rreth 1% e popullsise.

Dyndjet turke kryesisht kane ndodhur ne vendet me te mira te Ballkanit (Greqi dhe Bullgari), pavarsisht pozita gjeografike e Turqise se sotshme ishte shume me e mire.
Ne Shqiperi kane munguar emigrimet masive per shkak terrenit te eger, si dhe mos pranimi i te huajeve nga popullata vendase.][/QUOTE]

E ke Gabim Pse si erdhen SLLAVO Serbet ne trrojet tona duke i mirprit duke ju then jetoni ktu e si perfundim nisi lufta per te mbipopulluar trojet tona me sllavt e Mu t  i t,ksa i thua ti mos pranim i te huajve na popullata vendese aaaaaa.

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Mbiemrat e muslimaneve shqiptare jane gjitha mbiemra arab (dmth fetare). Mbiemrat turke jane shume te ndryshem.


Ka shume myslimane Shqipetar me mbiemera te vjeter Shqipetar si: Kastrati, Gjoni, Marku, Gjergji, Berisha, Ndreu, e shume e shume mbiemra te tjere autoktone Shqipetar.

----------


## mitjuk

Ura e Cekajve me vjen mir qe degjoj nje bashkekombas te thot kam deshir te di historin e vendit tim,sepse ka shum ketu qe u duket vetja qe din historin e vendit te vet por kjo eshte diçka qe historiant tane nuk jan te zot ta tregojn ,ne gjith Bot tevetmit jan historiant qe sjan me iden e berjes histori te ndikuar nga Politika kjo ben vaki vetem tek historiant shqiptar.
kliko ketu dhe lexo

http://www.zhurnal-al.com/content/?i...cTprs.facebook

----------


## Fishtani1

> E ke Gabim Pse si erdhen SLLAVO Serbet ne trrojet tona duke i mirprit duke ju then jetoni ktu e si perfundim nisi lufta per te mbipopulluar trojet tona me sllavt e Mu t  i t,ksa i thua ti mos pranim i te huajve na popullata vendese aaaaaa.


Ti po flet per Serbine apo per Shqiperine?  Cdo historian dhe aventurier qe nga mesjeta e deri te koha e Edith Durham qe kane vizituar Shqiperine e sotshme (lexo: poziten gjeografike te teritorit te sotshem), Shqiperine e kane pershkruar si terren te eger krahasim me vendet e tjera ballkanike. Prandaj jemi nje nder nga popujt jo vetem ne ballkan por edhe ne Evrope qe nuk e humbem identitetin e gjuhes dhe si nje nga fiset paleo-ballkanike qe nuk u asimiluam pavarisht qe kemi qene ne mes te dy civilizimeve me te forta te kohes sic ishin Latinet (Romaket) dhe Greket, si dhe me vone ardhja e sllaveve.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Ka shume myslimane Shqipetar me mbiemera te vjeter Shqipetar si: Kastrati, Gjoni, Marku, Gjergji, Berisha, Ndreu, e shume e shume mbiemra te tjere autoktone Shqipetar.


Keto jane mbiemra latino-hebraike (krisitiane-fetare) pervec Berishes. Sigurisht qe ka muslimane me mbiemra te tille. Ne Kosove nder mbiemrat me te shpeshte tek  jane ato klanore si Berisha, Gashi, Shala, Kelmendi etj.

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Keto jane mbiemra latino-hebraike (krisitiane-fetare) pervec Berishes. Sigurisht qe ka muslimane me mbiemra te tille. Ne Kosove nder mbiemrat me te shpeshte tek  jane ato klanore si Berisha, Gashi, Shala, Kelmendi etj.


Ato latino-hebraike qe thua ti, jane nga mbiemrat me te vjeter Shqipetar, te cilet jane te njejtet ne te gjithe Europen, si Gjoni = Jones, Johnson, Marku = Markson, Ndreu = Andrews. Jane mbiemra autoktone Shqipetar, te cilet deshmojne lashtesine e Shqipetareve ne Ballkan. Po mos te egzistonin keto mbiemra, Shqipetaret nuk do kishin prova per te vertetuar autoktonicitetin e tyre ne Ballkan.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Ato latino-hebraike qe thua ti, jane nga mbiemrat me te vjeter Shqipetar, te cilet jane te njejtet ne te gjithe Europen, si Gjoni = Jones, Johnson, Marku = Markson, Ndreu = Andrews. Jane mbiemra autoktone Shqipetar, te cilet deshmojne lashtesine e Shqipetareve ne Ballkan. Po mos te egzistonin keto mbiemra, Shqipetaret nuk do kishin prova per te vertetuar autoktonicitetin e tyre ne Ballkan.


Lashtesia nuk provohet me emra, sepse emrat fetare latino-hebraike kane qene te perhapura ne gjithe evropen dhe jashte evropes.
Mjafton gjuha jone dhe elementet e tjera etnologjike dhe antropologjike qe deshmojne autoktncitetin tone dhe qe eshte e pakontestueshme.

----------

yllbardh (19-12-2013)

----------


## Ziti

> Thjesht me pelqen te dije historine e vendit tim.


Eshte e mundur qe ne shqiperi te ket njerez me stergjysher turq por ata jane asimiluar ne shqiptare. Ashtu si mund te kete harixhinj te asimiluar ne greqi, france, itali 
Mos harro se jane 3 milione shqiptare ne turqi. Kjo tregon qe seshte e mundur qe turqit te emigronin drejt nje vendi te varfer si ka qene shqiperia. Eshte e kunderta. 
Me shume te perzier me turqit mund te jene greket.

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Lashtesia nuk provohet me emra, sepse emrat fetare latino-hebraike kane qene te perhapura ne gjithe evropen dhe jashte evropes.
> Mjafton gjuha jone dhe elementet e tjera etnologjike dhe antropologjike qe deshmojne autoktncitetin tone dhe qe eshte e pakontestueshme.


Pikerisht se jane te perhapur ne te gjithe Evropen, deshmojne faktin qe edhe Shqipetaret jane Evropian dhe kane histori te perbashket me popujt e tjere te Evropes. Kaq e veshtire eshte per tu kuptuar?!
Gjuha Shqipe eshte gjuha e fundit e Europes qe deshmohet ne Europe. Ka vetem 5 shekuj qe eshte faktuar. Kurse emrat Shqipetar si Gjoni, Gjergj, Marku, Jaku, Gjini, shkojne shume me mbrapa ne kohe duke faktuar autoktonicitetin Shqipetar me toponime si: Shijak = Shen Jaku, Shengjin, Shengjergj, etj. Faktikisht, keto emra, jane edhe prova e vetme gjuhesore e shqipes ne raport me toponimet sllave apo greke.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Bullgari, Maqedoni, Kosove, Serbi, Mal te Zi, Bosnje Hercegovine.


jo pa qellim ju pyeta pasi nuk je i vetmi qe hyn ne forum sa per te shkruar emrin..dhe pergjigjja ishte tamam sa per te shkruar emrin..mua nuk me paska mbete cfar te shtoj me shume pasi fishtani te ka dhene pergjigjen ne te sakte..po ju saktesoj edhe dy gjera..vetem ne greqi ka minoritet te shperngulur aty..ne perandorine otomane ishte praktike te merreshin njerezit nga vendet e pushtuara e jo te shkoje te jetoje ne vendet e pushtuara..perjashtim beri krahina e thrakes ne greqi qe kishte nje pozicion mjaft te mire gjeografik dhe prodhuese e madhe bujqesore..plus qe ishte mjaft afer me turqine aziatike ku shkohej mjaft lehte me anije..ndersa minoriteti turk ne bullgari eshte vazhdimesi e tokave turke..kur eshte bere definimi i kufinjeve nje pjese e mire e tokave te turqise evropiane ngelen nen administrimin bullgar..siq ngelen pjese te kombit shqiptar ne ish jugosllavi dhe greqi..keto jane tamam dy minoritete turke ne ballkan..tjeter kund nuk ke asnje..te gjithe ata qe e deklarojne veten per turq e deklarojne thjeshte per perfitime personale.. 




> Nuk ka minioritet turk ne Mal te zi, Bosnje dhe Serbi.
> Ne Maqedoni, shumica si turq te deklaruar jane torbeshet qe nuk dine as gjuhen turke.
> Ne Kosove, shumica e turqeve jane me origjine shqiptare apo etnive tjera ballkanike, dhe minioriteti turk krahasim me Maqedonine dhe Bullgarine, 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				eshte shume i vogel diku rreth 1% e popullsise.
> 			
> ...


as edhe 1% jo..te gjithe pa perjashtim jane shqiptare te turqizuar..ju thone vetes turq vetem per perfitime personale..te jeni te sigurte per kete gje..

----------

